
I hate Matlab: How an IDE, a language, and a mentality harm - ingve
http://neuroplausible.com/matlab
======
DanGPhoton
Funny, I agree with the structure of what his argument and the limitations of
Matlab but disagree with the pedagogical conclusions. I learned to drive on
automatic transmission cars, and found it a good stepping-stone to learning
how to use a manual transmission. I just had to buy a cheap used car to make
it happen. Likewise, I started coding seriously using Matlab (well, IDL even
before that.) I'm slowly transitioning to Python and (command line) Julia, I
think this would be much more frustrating if it weren't for the experience
with Matlab. Even reading the occasional block of C code is easier after the
Matlab experience.

